# Photo update!



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Here they are! My fluffy girl (who is having a haircut in 2 days, SO long overdue) and my blue-eyed boy who is 9 months old now!! He got his first tooth on Friday and his second today. I'd take a teething baby over a teething puppy any day!!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

The cuteness! Lovely photos


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

OMG!! Both absolutely adorable, how Henry's grown!!
Just gorgeous, so blonde & those eyes will break a few hearts! :love-eyes::love-eyes:
Are you still away from school enjoying Henry until the new term??
Ruby is the same - desperate for a facial cut - but I see you have Tilly's eyelashes so long they keep the hair out of her eyes, I must grow Ruby's longer 
Thanks for the update it's made my night. X


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Fab photos! And agree about the teething babies/pups!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Lovely photos! Don't get her cut too short. She looks gorgeous the way she its.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh lucky, lucky you - Henry is smorgeous gorgeous - how I wish my boys were babies again and teething was the most painful thing they have to go through!
Tilly looks very, very lovely too. 
Thank you for the update - I often think of you.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Marzi said:


> how I wish my boys were babies again and teething was the most painful thing they have to go through!


Amen to that Marzi. 

Cutest dog/baby combo I've seen, they are both amazing. Enjoy every single solitary second, he'll be a man before you know it.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

that last picture!!!!!!!!! AH! so adorable


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Tinman said:


> OMG!! Both absolutely adorable, how Henry's grown!!
> Just gorgeous, so blonde & those eyes will break a few hearts! :love-eyes::love-eyes:
> Are you still away from school enjoying Henry until the new term??
> Ruby is the same - desperate for a facial cut - but I see you have Tilly's eyelashes so long they keep the hair out of her eyes, I must grow Ruby's longer
> Thanks for the update it's made my night. X


Back at work for 4 days this week - then taking a 7 week summer holiday to recover from it!!

Tillys eyelashes act like little tie backs for her long fringe. She was miserable in the hot weather though. I'm sure she will find lots of extra energy after her trim!!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> that last picture!!!!!!!!! AH! so adorable


When he's awake, she keeps her distance as his grip is STRONG. He's managed to grab her ears twice when I took my eye off him for one second. I was over there like a shot prying his little fingers off - she just stares at me like "mum.....help. He's got me but I know I'm not allowed to tell him off". When he's asleep though, I think she quite likes him  xx


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Oh lucky, lucky you - Henry is smorgeous gorgeous - how I wish my boys were babies again and teething was the most painful thing they have to go through!
> Tilly looks very, very lovely too.
> Thank you for the update - I often think of you.


I'm often on here, lurking, but don't always have time to comment and post. He's already lost his 'little baby' ways. There are no more floppy snuggles or little squeaky cries. I love all the exciting things he can do now, but sometimes James and I just watch him and say "he's so big!! When did he get so big?!"


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Thank you for sharing your lovely, lovely family Lottie, beautiful pictures xx


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Tilly is looking stunning and how gorgeous is Henry. As he gets older I bet they will have such a special bond. Have a great summer break.


----------

